
Indian Payments Startup MobiKwik Nabs $25M from Tree Line, Cisco, AmEx - robgibbons
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/07/mobikwik-series-b/
======
techaddict009
Today is the day for Recharge Startups in India! First Snapdeal acquired
Freecharge for 2800 Crore INR And then MobiKwik nabs $25M from Tree Line,
@Cisco, @Amex and @Sequeoia.

